# Wilform sulky & J.Janson boots need help



## sls (Feb 11, 2012)

I went to an auction today and purchased a Wilform mini sulkie in really good condition. I know this company is no longer in business and I am not really familiar with sulky carts. Is there a place I can go to see photos of a complete Wilform sulky to make sure I have all parts. Is there a place to learn about sulky riding too? Is there a place a can go to get compatable parts if required?

I also found in a mixed box several "different types of boots" made by J.Janson. They are mini size but I am not sure how they are used. Any ideas?


----------



## Peggy Porter (Feb 12, 2012)

sls said:


> I went to an auction today and purchased a Wilform mini sulkie in really good condition. I know this company is no longer in business and I am not really familiar with sulky carts. Is there a place I can go to see photos of a complete Wilform sulky to make sure I have all parts.
> 
> I just did a quick search and found this:
> 
> http://www.daplane.com/wilform/content/index.html


----------



## sls (Feb 12, 2012)

I have attached photo of Wilform sulkey & intended horse. Does this look like it fits him? Does anyone know where you can get tbe correct harness and additonal information on sulkey drving?

Attached photoes of J.Janson boots. Does anyone know what these used for? One set looks like bell boots but the others I am not sure?

Much thanks


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 13, 2012)

The sulky looks nice, you will enjoy it!!!

The boots look like disassembled quarter boots which are often used in roadster classes; check out the saddlebreds and hackneys as they often use this type of boot.


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.lasalleharness.com/

Here are some quarter boots....


----------

